# Germany in March



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

we have ten days to tour any good ideas on what to do.

any help would be gratefully recieved

many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure about March, but if you haven't been down the Mosel Valley, starting from Trier, that's certainly one to think about.

It may be a bit chilly and I doubt if the services will all be open on the Stellplatz. It would be worth finding out first, since you would use them exclusively I expect.

Dave


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

How about the world biathlon championships at Ruhpolding - see here http://www.ruhpolding2012.com/en/tickets/tickets.html - although may be a bit further than you want to travel


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Another vote for the Mosel valley or perhaps the Eifel Mountains.

You could be at Lake Constance in two days driving.

Not sure what the weather would be like in March though.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Very good chance parts of the Mosel maybe flooded in March also alot of the sites don't open til April .




Paul


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We drove through the Mosel last March and it was OK. Plenty of Stellplatz to stop at right on the river, with no competition. Just need to keep wrapped up. Trier is worth a day or two itself. 

Also worth visiting Lille and Ghent - may be one on the way there, one on the way back


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

touring Germany in March means you should be flexible: Weather-wise everything is possible between +20 degrees C and blizzard conditions. The Mosel valley might be really pretty, but then at least sites close to the river might be flooded. Especially in mountainous regions like Eifel, Pfalz or Schwarzwald snow and ice are still quite probable.

If you want all possibilities, then I would recommend the upper Rhine valley between Karlsruhe and Freiburg: It is quite likely that down in the valley towns street cafes are already open, while just a stone's throw away in Schwarzwald, or the Vosges mountains on the other side, you can still go skiing. Loads of Stellplatz sites, wineyards, castles and scenic towns can be found as well.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Sideways86 said:


> we have ten days to tour any good ideas on what to do. any help would be gratefully recieved many thanks


Germany is a very big place, and as some have already said it can get cold on high ground maybe even -15C in March also as mentioned above pick a region and keep within it - Thuringa region has some interesting places to visit.

BTW if you contact the German Tourist Office in London they will send you a book with thousands of camp sites which might help you plan your trip.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Head for Winterberg, wee bit of skiing, cannae beat it


----------



## bernieb (Oct 9, 2011)

Baden Baden is a lovely spa town , a bit like Harrogate and the Mosel Valley Bernkastel-Kues is very nice with cycle paths along the river. Pletny of stellplatz too.


----------

